# Buffed als Iphone-App



## Knalltuet (26. März 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

ich fände es super, wenn man die Buffed-Datenbank über
eine Iphone-App abrufen könnte.

Egal ob Items oder Quests...

Sollte ja Programmiertechnisch nicht sooo riesiger Aufwand
sein, die Datenbank ist ja vorhanden.

So könnte man nebenher, ohne das WoW, RoM o.ä. Interface
zu verlassen Infos holen.

Und ich denke es gibt mittlerweile genug Iphone User.

Was meint ihr dazu, liebe Community?

Gruss


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. März 2010)

Benutze doch den Browser deines iPhones um die DB zu besuchen. Traffic-Flat hast du ja sicher.


----------



## Teal (26. März 2010)

Knalltuet schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Sollte ja Programmiertechnisch nicht sooo riesiger Aufwand
> sein, die Datenbank ist ja vorhanden.
> ...


Das nicht, aber kosten- und zeitaufwändig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da die Programmierer-Jungs nun bei Playata sind, wird es wohl eher daran scheitern. Und soooo verbreitet ist ein iPhone auch nicht, bzw. schließt man so die Nutzer anderer Smartphones aus. Wenn man die Datenbank mobil nutzen will (warum auch immer): Per Browser!


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2010)

ich hab da gerade eine geniale Idee:

Wenn mal ein verrückt gewordenes Tentakel die Weltherrschaft an sich reissen will, könnte man in die Vergangenheit reisen und ins Grundgesetz schreiben dass jeder Haushalt über ein iPhone verfügen sollte.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Sicher eine Kluge Antwort....


not


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2010)

Zu jung er ist um zu verstehen ...


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Was soll an diesem Satz so schwer zu verstehen zu sein?


----------



## Rethelion (28. März 2010)

Knalltuet schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,
> 
> ich fände es super, wenn man die Buffed-Datenbank über
> eine Iphone-App abrufen könnte.




Wenns kein so großer Aufwand ist würde ich sagen du setzt dich hin und programmierst es selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2010)

Man kann ja mal bei Blizzard nachfragen, wie viel arbeitet es gekostet hat das Arsenal APP zu programmieren.


----------

